# zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....



## maikeru (22. November 2013)

*zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Politisch interessierten Menschen wird folgender Satz wohl bekannt vorkommen:
"Ein Mindestlohn von 8.50€ ist viel zu hoch damit wird "hierbitteaktuellesSchlagworteingeben" gefährdet."

als Quelle wird immer wieder ein sehr intransparenter bis fragwürdiger Bericht zitiert.
Der Author meiner Quelle war so freundlich diesen Bericht auf mögliche Fehler hin zu untersuchen.

Viel Text und mal überhaupt kein Infotaiment, wohl aber sehr interessant:
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=19255

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Supeq (25. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich halte nix vom Mindestlohn, denn auf lange Sicht werden dadurch nur Arbeitsplätze zerstört. Planwirtschaft möchte ich hier nicht sehen, das können die Chinesen und Russen machen


----------



## MaxRink (25. November 2013)

CDUler? Mindestlöhne betreffen fast nur den Dienstleistungssektor, fällt euer Argument "Wettbewerbsfähig" weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich bin schon für einen Mindestlohn. Ich muss die gleiche Arbeit wie andere leisten und auch wie andere die alltäglichen Kosten tragen. Warum soll es mir da deutlich schlechter gehen, und eine " angemessene Bezahlung " fördert auch die Leistungsbereitschaft und man muss ja für Unvorhersehbares auch irgendwie Rücklagen schaffen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



maikeru schrieb:


> Politisch interessierten Menschen wird folgender Satz wohl bekannt vorkommen:
> "Ein Mindestlohn von 8.50€ ist viel zu hoch damit wird "hierbitteaktuellesSchlagworteingeben" gefährdet."
> 
> als Quelle wird immer wieder ein sehr intransparenter bis fragwürdiger Bericht zitiert.
> ...


 
Thx für den Link.
Aber könntest du vielleicht noch einen Zusammenfassung in 5-10 Punkten im Startpost ergänzen?
Offensichtlich nutzten viele diesen Thread eher, um über den Mindestlohn im allgemeinen zu reden, verkennen dabei aber, dass du eine (zumindest auf den ersten Blick) sorgfältige Analyse thematisieren möchtest, der zu Folge die Gegner des Mindestlohns mit einer falschen Datengrundlage arbeiten (und das ggf. nicht mal aus Absicht).


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (26. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich finde den Mindestlohn vollkommen richtig.
Das dadurch Arbeitsplätze gefährdet werden ist doch einfach nur der typische CDU Standart Satz.
Jeder sollte mehr als 8,50 Euro verdienen .
Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust für 6 Euro die Stunde arbeiten zu gehen um dann mein Gehalt noch vom Staat aufstocken lassen zu müssen .
Ich finde das ist auch für niemanden zumutbar egal welche Arbeit er oder sie macht so wenig für die eigene Arbeit zu bekommen ,dass man sich noch was vom Staat holen muss.


----------



## Rolk (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich halte auch nicht sonderlich viel vom Mindestlohn. Zuerst wird er Arbeitsplätze zerstören und dann wird die Politik wieder genügend Schlupflöcher einführen um den Mindestlohn zu umgehen. Was am Ende bleibt ist unnötige zusätzliche Bürokratie.


----------



## Supeq (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



MaxRink schrieb:


> CDUler? Mindestlöhne betreffen fast nur den Dienstleistungssektor, fällt euer Argument "Wettbewerbsfähig" weg.


 
Nö bin ich nicht, aber das wäre mir neu, das im Dienstleistungssektor Wettbewerbsfähigkeit vernachlässigbar wäre. Man sollte das Thema Mindestlohn aber auch mal aus Arbeitgebersicht betrachten. Jeder Arbeitgeber ist, bzw. sollte daran interessiert sein, gute Mitarbeiter durch ausreichenden Lohn zu halten und neue anzulocken. Dafür braucht es keinen Staat, der vorgibt was der Mindestlohn ist denn der Preis ergibt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage und es steht jedem frei zu kündigen oder einen Job nicht anzunehmen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Supeq schrieb:


> Nö bin ich nicht, aber das wäre mir neu, das im Dienstleistungssektor Wettbewerbsfähigkeit vernachlässigbar wäre. Man sollte das Thema Mindestlohn aber auch mal aus Arbeitgebersicht betrachten. Jeder Arbeitgeber ist, bzw. sollte daran interessiert sein, gute Mitarbeiter durch ausreichenden Lohn zu halten und neue anzulocken. Dafür braucht es keinen Staat, der vorgibt was der Mindestlohn ist denn der Preis ergibt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage und es steht jedem frei zu kündigen oder einen Job nicht anzunehmen.


 
Doch den Staat braucht es dafür ,weil eben nicht alle Arbeitgeber das beste für ihre Angestellten wollen ...
Jemanden für 6 oder 7 Euro anzustellen ist einfach pure Ausbeutung .
Und den Leuten steht es oft eben nicht frei zu kündigen oder den Job nicht anzunehmen ,weil es dabei um ihre Existenz geht .


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Haben Anwälte, Apotheker und Fachärzte nicht auch Mindestlöhne?


----------



## maikeru (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thx für den Link.
> Aber könntest du vielleicht noch einen Zusammenfassung in 5-10 Punkten im Startpost ergänzen?
> Offensichtlich nutzten viele diesen Thread eher, um über den Mindestlohn im allgemeinen zu reden, verkennen dabei aber, dass du eine (zumindest auf den ersten Blick) sorgfältige Analyse thematisieren möchtest, der zu Folge die Gegner des Mindestlohns mit einer falschen Datengrundlage arbeiten (und das ggf. nicht mal aus Absicht).




Ich bin selber Schuld, da ich 2 Schlagwörter im Beitrag verwendete.
Und das vermeintlich interessantere wurde von den Lesern aufgenommen. --> wieder etwas dazugelernt.

Dabei wären die Schlüsse die man aus dem verlinken Artikel ziehen könnte sogar 2 weitere eigenständige Diskussionen wert.

1. Intransparene Studien bei denen man nur das Endergebniss sehen kann sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Im Artikel geht es darum das ein eigentlich sehr guter Indikator der "Kaitz-index" ein relativer Wert ist.
Dieser setzt sich aus einer addition vieler unterschiedlicher Faktoren zusammen.
Wenn man jetzt durchweg leicht "großzügigere" Werte zur Berechnung anwendet bekommt man ein komplett anderes Ergebnis als wenn "vorsichtigere" Grundwerte angewendet werden.
In diesem Fall schwankt damit der Schluss den man aus der gesamten Studie zieht von: "die Höhe des MDL ist fast schon zu gering um effektiv etwas zu Bewirken" bis hin zu: "er ist zu hoch angesetzt und könnte bei diesem Wert negative Folgen für die Wirtschaft haben."
Da die ganzen Grundwerte die zur Berechnung hinzugezogen wurden nicht sichtbar sind ist das veröffentlichtle Fazit eigentlich nichts weiter als Schall und Rauch.

2. Jetzt nutzt jeder der es "a: nicht besser weiss", "b: wem diese Ergebnisse in die Karten spielen" oder "c: wessen Ansichten sich mit dem Ergebnis decken und es glauben möchte" dieses Fazit, obwohl es ohne veröffentlichte Berechnungsgrundlage nicht mehr Wert hatt als eine simple Meinungsäusserung.

3.werden inzwischen sogar teils nurnoch Personen zitiert die sich dieses Fazit nur berufen, und damit die eigentlich mögliche Fehlerquelle noch weiter aus dem Fokus gerät.

Also in der Summe für mich sehr spannende Erkentnisse die sich m.m.n. in leicht abgeänderter Form auf viele andere Fälle übertragen lassen.

um den Bogen zum Forumsthema zu spannen.
z.B. ein Spieletest bei dem nur die Bewertung kostenlos zugänglich ist kann leicht etwas ähnliches auslösen,

nur das es hier leider um ein weit wichtigeres Thema geht, nämlich um die Vermeidung der Verarmung insbesondere Bildungsferner oder anderweitig benachteiligter Personen.


----------



## Supeq (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Doch den Staat braucht es dafür ,weil eben nicht alle Arbeitgeber das beste für ihre Angestellten wollen ...
> Jemanden für 6 oder 7 Euro anzustellen ist einfach pure Ausbeutung .
> Und den Leuten steht es oft eben nicht frei zu kündigen oder den Job nicht anzunehmen ,weil es dabei um ihre Existenz geht .


 
Das ist aber sehr kurz gedacht, denn wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden, die den besagten Job annehmen dann muss der Arbeitgeber zwangsläufig die Löhne erhöhen oder eben die Jobs streichen, je nachdem was profitabler ist. Im Falle von Amazon bspw. wird es aber schwer auf die Kommisionierer zu verzichten.

Ich sehe das Problem eher darin, dass es eine Schwemme von Billiglöhnern aus den Ost und Südstaaten gibt (im Politikjargon auch "Fachkräfte" genannt). Diese drücken die Preise und erlauben es den Firmen geringe Löhne zu zahlen. Das allerdings, ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Supeq schrieb:


> Nö bin ich nicht, aber das wäre mir neu, das im Dienstleistungssektor Wettbewerbsfähigkeit vernachlässigbar wäre. Man sollte das Thema Mindestlohn aber auch mal aus Arbeitgebersicht betrachten. Jeder Arbeitgeber ist, bzw. sollte daran interessiert sein, gute Mitarbeiter durch ausreichenden Lohn zu halten und neue anzulocken. Dafür braucht es keinen Staat, der vorgibt was der Mindestlohn ist denn der Preis ergibt sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage und es steht jedem frei zu kündigen oder einen Job nicht anzunehmen.


 
Im Niedriglohnsektor, mit Lehrzeiten, die sich oft in Stunden angeben lassen, gibt es keine "guten" Arbeiter, die man halten müsste. Nur Leute, die für möglichst wenig Geld möglichst viel hinnehmen. Wenn jemand eine bessere Entlohnung möchte, ist er per Definition schon kein guter Arbeiter mehr.
Und "anlocken" muss man in diesem Bereich auch niemanden mehr. Die Leute werden den Arbeitgebern mit ALGII-Sanktionen in größerer Zahl zugetrieben, als man überhaupt gebrauchen kann.


----------



## xpSyk (27. November 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Ich halte nix vom Mindestlohn, denn auf lange Sicht werden dadurch nur Arbeitsplätze zerstört. Planwirtschaft möchte ich hier nicht sehen, das können die Chinesen und Russen machen



Schön zu sehen, dass es Leute gibt die sich freiwillig ausbeuten lassen. Geh doch bitte für 4 Euro die Stunde arbeiten und wenn du dann trotz vollzeit Arbeit deine Rente nicht bezahlen kannst sag bitte nochmal: "Ich halte nix von Mindestlohn" . Nach diesem System könnte man auch sagen: "Nicht rauchen zerstört Arbeitsplätze in der Tabakindustrie" oder "Selbstmord schaft Arbeitsplätze"...


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Supeq schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr kurz gedacht, denn wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden, die den besagten Job annehmen dann muss der Arbeitgeber zwangsläufig die Löhne erhöhen oder eben die Jobs streichen, je nachdem was profitabler ist. Im Falle von Amazon bspw. wird es aber schwer auf die Kommisionierer zu verzichten.
> 
> Ich sehe das Problem eher darin, dass es eine Schwemme von Billiglöhnern aus den Ost und Südstaaten gibt (im Politikjargon auch "Fachkräfte" genannt). Diese drücken die Preise und erlauben es den Firmen geringe Löhne zu zahlen. Das allerdings, ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.


 
Warum sollten durch den Mindestlohn weniger Leute Arbeit suchen?
Ich verstehe deinen ersten Satz nicht genau ,weil durch den Mindestlohn wird es eher mehr Arbeitssuchende geben.
Das aber nicht ,weil wie du denkst du Arbeitgeber dann Stellen streichen müssten(Niemand kann mir erzählen ,dass er in Deutschland keine 8,50 für ne Vollzeitstelle zahlen kann).
Es werden mehr Leute Arbeit suchen ,weil sich die Arbeit dadurch für sie endlich wieder lohnt.
Was meinst du wieviele Leute sich sagen "Ne für 5-7 Euro die Stunde gehe ich da nicht Arbeiten um dann noch aufstocken zu müssen.
Die bleiben dann einfach Zuhause und kassieren Arbeitslosengeld und man kann es denen ja nichtmal wirklich vorwerfen.

Und ja wir haben noch viel größere Probleme.
Laut CDU ist die Arbeitslosigkeit ja extrem gesunken.
Die Festanstellungen sind dagegen stark zurückgegagen.
Und dann wird das auch noch als Erfolg verzeichnet ....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Die Politik müsste die Zeitsklaven deutlich reduzieren und auch den Einsatz von Minijobs eindämmen. Es muss sich endlich wieder für den Arbeitnehmer lohnen zu arbeiten gerade wenn man bei den Sklaventreibern landet


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Supeq schrieb:


> Ich halte nix vom Mindestlohn, denn auf lange Sicht werden dadurch nur Arbeitsplätze zerstört. Planwirtschaft möchte ich hier nicht sehen, das können die Chinesen und Russen machen


 
Mit der gleichen Argumentationslogik kommt auch die Politiker an -- zumindest die, die von der Autolobby bezahlt werden wie Merkel, Seehofer und Co. -- wenn jemand Verschärfungen beim CO² Ausstoß und Spritverbrauch fordert und die deutsche Automobilindustrie damit "bedroht" denn was anderes als groß, ineffizient und schwer können deutsche Autobauer ja nicht.


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich finde ja die Effizienzeinstufung bei Autos zum brüllen: Der Leopard 2 würde aufgrund seines hohen Gewichts eine bessere Einstufung als ein neuer Fiat 500, der trotz geringem Verbrauch eine schlechte Einstufung erhalten hat, erhalten

Eigentlich sollte ein Mindestlohn ja unnötig sein, aber viele Unternehmer interessieren sich leider einen Sch**ß für ihre gesellschaftliche Verantwortung.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die Effizienzeinstufung bei Autos zum brüllen: Der Leopard A2 würde aufgrund seines hohen Gewichts eine bessere Einstufung als ein neuer Fiat 500, der trotz geringem Verbrauch eine schlechte Einstufung erhalten hat, erhalten


 
Ja. Darüber habe ich mich auch kaputt gelacht.
Aber da kannst du sehen welchen Einfluss die Auto Lobby auf Politiker hat.


----------



## xpSyk (28. November 2013)

Es kommt ja auch regelmäßig zu etwaaaass größeren Spenden von BMW und co. an die CDU/CSU ... Muss zufall sein


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



> Das Statistische Bundesamt weist für das 2. Quartal 2013 für *vollzeitbeschäftigte* Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer..





> Wie Dr. Thorsten Schulten...zeigt, wäre ein Mindestlohn von 8,50 Euro auch nach Zahlen der Beschäftigungsstatistik der Bundesagentur für Arbeit (BA) im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern keineswegs hoch. 2011 betrug der Medianlohn für *Vollzeitbeschäftigte* laut BA 2.829 Euro. Dies entspricht bei einer 40-Stunden-Woche einem Median-Stundenlohn von 16,35 Euro. Bei einer 39,1-Stunden-Woche (der tatsächlichen durchschnittlichen Arbeitszeit von Vollzeitbeschäftigten laut Statistischem Bundesamt) entspricht dies sogar einem Median-Stundenlohn von 16,73 Euro.





> In der hier verwendeten Stichprobe sind alle abhängig beschäftigten Arbeitnehmer enthalten, also auch *Studenten oder Rentner*, die gegen Entgelt gearbeitet haben



Und Zack -  der Kritiker arbeitet hier ebenso ungenau wie der kritisierte Artikel. Man kann natürlich nicht den Stundenlohn von Vollzeitbeschäftigten mit dem Stundenlohn *aller* abhängig Beschäftigten vergleichen. Gerade Teilzeitkräfte verdienen meist weniger als Vollzeitangestellte. Dadurch lässt sich dann auch die Diskrepanz in den verwendeten Durschnitts/Medianstundenlöhnen erklären.

Dann der hier:


> Das IWH kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass 2011 der Median-Stundenlohn in Deutschland 15,00 Euro betragen habe – allerdings ohne Sonderzahlungen wie Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld und ohne *Trinkgelder* zu berücksichtigen.


Das ist wirklich episch. Urlaubs und Weihnachtsgeld sind nicht zwingend vom Stundenlohn abhängig, weswegen es sehr schwierig ist diese Zahlungen in einen solchen Index einzubauen. Trinkgeld hat nun aber definitiv nichts mit einem gesetzlichen Mindestlohn zu tun.

Ich finde es witzig, wie manche anderen unwissenschaftliches Arbeiten unterstellen (ich will hier garnicht beurteilen ob zu Recht oder Unrecht), dann selbst aber so offensichtliche Fehler in ihrer Arbeit haben...


Ich arbeite übrigens neben dem Studium selbst unter dem "kommenden Mindestlohn" in einem Supermarkt... Und bin trotzdem dagegen dass er eingeführt wird.

Ich hab in ca. 20 Minuten wieder Zeit, dann lese ich mal weiter 

Den hier noch kurz:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es muss sich endlich wieder für den Arbeitnehmer lohnen zu arbeiten


Sehe ich auch so. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man das Problem an der Wurzel angehen sollte, anstatt die Symptopme zu bekämpfen, und das wäre die Ausbildung. Die Leute die sich für 4€ die Stunde "ausbeuten" lassen sollen sind ja nicht die, die mit einem Physikdiplom von der Uni abgehen, sonder in der Regel die, die "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss oder oftmals garkeinen Schulabschluss vorweisen können. Und wer nichts besonderes kann muss sich dann eben ausbeuten lassen, weil es zuviele Leute gibt die nichts besonderes können...

Anstatt die Arbeitgeber zu zwingen einen höheren Lohn zu zahlen sollte man eher am Bildungssystem ansetzen...


----------



## maikeru (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Laudian schrieb:


> Und Zack -  der Kritiker arbeitet hier ebenso ungenau wie der kritisierte Artikel. Man kann natürlich nicht den Stundenlohn von Vollzeitbeschäftigten mit dem Stundenlohn *aller* abhängig Beschäftigten vergleichen. Gerade Teilzeitkräfte verdienen meist weniger als Vollzeitangestellte. Dadurch lässt sich dann auch die Diskrepanz in den verwendeten Durschnitts/Medianstundenlöhnen erklären.


 
hier kommen wir auf den Punkt, und der heisst Transparenz.
hätte der Kritiker ebenso wie der Kritisierte gearbeitet und nur sein Endergebnis veröffentlicht könnte dir der genannte Punkt nicht auffallen.


Und zum Rest:

Findest du nicht das auch Bildungsferne Menschen, Bürger mit Handicaps oder auch Menschen mit verminderter Intelligenz die einfach nicht mehr als die Hauptschule abschliessen konnten etc. 
zumindest die Chance bekommen sollten für Arbeit einen Lohn zu erhalten mit dem sie an unserer Gesellschaft teilhaben können?

edit:
Das Bildungssystem kann theoretisch so gut sein wie es will, indem man ALG2 Empfänger zwingt quasi alles anzunehmen kennt die Gehaltsentwicklung nur eine Richtung in nahezu allen Bereichen.

meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist:

Ich bin kein Chinese. ich bin in Baden Würtemberg geboren und teile im großen und ganzen die Sitten und Moralvorstellungen der Region in der ich lebe.

Ich bin überaus besorgt das manche die Auffassung vertreten das in unserer Gesellschaft schleichend aber in grossem Masstab Menschen verarmen in Ordnung sei 
und es ebenjene einfach nicht besser verdient hätten.

Ich lebe gern in Deutschland, und blicke besorgt in die Zukunft.
Meiner Meinung nach wird mit immergrösserer Armut im Lande die Lebensqualität für alle merkbar geringer.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Ich sage ja nicht dass der ursprüngliche Artikel fehlerfrei war, sondern nur das die Kritik auch nicht besser ist.

Um die Mindestlöhne verschiedener Länder vergleichen zu können muss man die Berechnungsgrundlage sehr genau kennen... Nicht nur für Deutschland, sondern für alle Ländern im Vergleich müssen die Zahlen auf gleicher Basis berechnet werden. Das ist sehr viel Arbeit, eben weil man immer wieder Zahlungen hat die garnicht oder nur Teilweise von einem Mindestlohn betroffen sind, und den Stundenlohn entsprechend gewichten muss.

Dann gibt es verschiedene Systeme in den verschiedenen Ländern usw...

Erst wenn man das alles hat bringt so ein Vergleich überhaupt was.


----------



## Supeq (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Warum sollten durch den Mindestlohn weniger Leute Arbeit suchen?
> Ich verstehe deinen ersten Satz nicht genau ,weil durch den Mindestlohn wird es eher mehr Arbeitssuchende geben.
> Das aber nicht ,weil wie du denkst du Arbeitgeber dann Stellen streichen müssten(Niemand kann mir erzählen ,dass er in Deutschland keine 8,50 für ne Vollzeitstelle zahlen kann).
> Es werden mehr Leute Arbeit suchen ,weil sich die Arbeit dadurch für sie endlich wieder lohnt.


 
Um das erstmal klar zu stellen, mit "Arbeitssuchenden" und "Leuten die Arbeit suchen" meinst du denselben Personenkreis ? Mein Punkt war, dass durch einen Mindestlohn Arbeitsplätze wegfallen können (outgesourced werden) und dadurch MEHR Arbeitslose in Deutschland entstehen.
Ich bin in keinster Weise unsozial eingestellt, auch wenn mein Kommentar den Eindruck machte. Mein Argument gegen den Mindestlohn ist ganz einfach das Firmen die Billiglöhner beschäftigen, auf lange Sicht neue Standorte außerhalb Deutschland oder der EU suchen um zu produzieren.
Desweiteren ist der Mindestlohn eine versteckte Subvention, die von den Firmen getragen wird, die geringfügig Beschäftigte einstellen. Hier sollte der Staat die Leute subventionieren und nicht die Privatwirtschaft.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



maikeru schrieb:


> Findest du nicht das auch Bildungsferne Menschen, Bürger mit Handicaps oder auch Menschen mit verminderter Intelligenz die einfach nicht mehr als die Hauptschule abschliessen konnten etc.
> zumindest die Chance bekommen sollten für Arbeit einen Lohn zu erhalten mit dem sie an unserer Gesellschaft teilhaben können?



Doch, ich finde dass auch diese Menschen eine faire Chance haben sollten, ein vernünftiges Leben führen zu können.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass wir dies erreichen, indem wir einen Mindestlohn einführen.

Ich finde es aber gut dass du den Begriff "bildungsfern" aufgreifst. Im Grunde genommen bedeutet der ja folgendes:
"Wenn deine Eltern kein Abitur haben, machst du wahrscheinlich auch kein Abitur".

Da muss sich etwas ändern. Schulleistungen sollten viel weniger davon abhängig sein, auf welchem Bildungsniveau sich die Eltern eines Schülers befinden. Ich bin jetzt kein Bildungsexperte (ich studiere VWL), aber ich sehe zunächst einmal 2 Gründe warum das eigene Bildungsniveau so stark von dem der Eltern abhängt:
1) Motivation durch die Eltern
2) Hilfestellung (z.B. zu den Hausaufgaben)

Um das zu ändern bräuchte man zum einen Lehrer, die möglichst individuell auf die einzelnen Schüler und ihre Schwächen eingehen. Zum anderen braucht man dynamischere Lehrpläne. Es kann nicht sein dass jeder Schüler in Deutschland bis zur zehten Klasse mehr oder weniger das gleiche lernen soll. In den Lehrplänen steht so viel Müll den die wenigsten jemals brauchen, das ist unglaublich.

Anstelle von überflüssigen Inhalten sollte man in der Schule viel mehr Methodik lehren und Wahlkurse anbieten. Anstelle von Goethe könnte man doch Programmieren lernen, solche Sachen.

Auf der anderen Seite sind da Hausaufgaben. Diejenigen, die im Unterricht alles verstanden haben können die HA's schnell erledigen und werden dadurch noch sicherer im Stoff. Wenn nicht fragen sie ihre Eltern um Rat...
Diejenigen aber, die im Unterricht kaum etwas verstehen verzweifeln anschließend über ihren Hausaufgaben, ihre Eltern kennen die Lösungen auch nicht, und als Konsequenz hat man dann garkeine Lust mehr auf Schule.

Ich bin wie gesagt kein Experte beim Thema Bildung, aber mein Vorschlag: Hausaufgaben abschaffen, stattdessen betreute Übungen in der Schule anbieten. Wer gut ist kann die Aufgaben gerne weiterhin zuhause machen, aber wer die Aufgaben regelmäßig nicht schafft bleibt da.

Als Betreuer könnte man z.B. Studenten auf Aushilfsbasis einstellen. Die Kosten würden sich sehr in Grenzen halten denke ich, wenn man damit einfach früh genug anfängt. Pro Schulklasse 2 Studenten, die den Schülern bei ihren Übungen helfen... Jeden Tag eine Stunde, jeden Tag ein anderes Fach. Kosten pro Schulklasse: Etwa 20€ pro Schultag für die Studenten, das summiert sich auf etwa 400€ im Monat und 4000€ im Jahr. Es gibt in Deutschland zur Zeit 2,8mio Grundschüler, ca. 20 Leute pro Schulklasse, macht 140.000 Klassen. 140.000*4000€=560.000.000€ Kosten im Jahr. Das sind Peanuts im Bundeshaushalt, und vor allem ist es eine Ivestition die sich langfristig bezahlt machen wird.

Soviel zu den Bildungsfernen Menschen.

Jetzt zu den "Menschen mit verminderter Intelligenz, die nicht mehr als einen Hauptschulabschluss schaffen können". Deren Lohn würde dadurch steigen, dass es weniger gering qualifizierte Menschen gibt.
Mehr besser qualifizierte => Weniger gering Qualifizierte => Sinkendes Angebot an billiger Arbeitskraft, stagnierende oder leicht Steigende Nachfrage => Höhere Löhne für gering Qualifizierte.

Das hier lese ich jetzt erst:


> indem man ALG2 Empfänger zwingt quasi alles anzunehmen


Naja, stell dir vor es gäbe kein ALG2, wer keine Arbeit hat verhungert. Auch dann wären die Leute gezwungen quasi alles anzunehmen was sie finden. Ich sehe vielmehr das Aufstocken als Problem. Wenn eine Firma nicht genug Geld zahlt, als dass man davon Leben kann, dann sollte auch niemand bei dieser Firma arbeiten. Dann kann diese Firma entweder bessere Löhne zahlen oder mangels Arbeitskräften dichtmachen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Laudian schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man das Problem an der Wurzel angehen sollte, anstatt die Symptopme zu bekämpfen, und das wäre die Ausbildung. Die Leute die sich für 4€ die Stunde "ausbeuten" lassen sollen sind ja nicht die, die mit einem Physikdiplom von der Uni abgehen, sonder in der Regel die, die "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss oder oftmals garkeinen Schulabschluss vorweisen können. Und wer nichts besonderes kann muss sich dann eben ausbeuten lassen, weil es zuviele Leute gibt die nichts besonderes können...
> 
> Anstatt die Arbeitgeber zu zwingen einen höheren Lohn zu zahlen sollte man eher am Bildungssystem ansetzen...



Es soll ja auch Leute geben die einen Schulabschluss sowie einen erlernten Berufen haben und trotzdem in diese Lage kommen. Der soziale Abstieg macht eben nicht vor höherer Bildung halt 



> Mein Punkt war, dass durch einen Mindestlohn Arbeitsplätze wegfallen können (outgesourced werden) und dadurch MEHR Arbeitslose in Deutschland entstehen.


 Mag ja auch stimmen nur ist es von den Firmen kurzsichtig gedacht. Jeder entlassene Arbeiter ist ein verlorener Kunde


----------



## maikeru (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Bei deinen Vorschlägen zum Thema Bildung bin ich voll bei dir.
z.B. Pilotprojekte haben gezeigt das z.B. Gruppenarbeit mit "gemischten" Kindern sehr effektiv ist.
Lernstarke unterstützen Lernschwache und beide profitieren, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Leider müsste um das Bildungssystem nachhaltig zu verändern langfristig geplant und reformiert werden, und das ist z.zt nicht möglich da im schlimmsten Fall reformen nach einer Leg.Periode schon wieder negiert werden.

zu den geringqualifizierten:

theoretisch sollten durch unregulierte Märkte vieles gelöst werden, leider funktioniert dies in der Praxis sehr selten. (sorry für die allgemeine Formulierung, aber das Thema ist viel zu komplex für eine Forendiskussion).

zum letzten Punkt.

Menschen verhungern zum Großteil nicht freiwillig, eher werden sie aggresiv ,kriminell, etc.

Sobald ein Landes auch nur Ansatzweise kann wird eine Grundsicherung für die Bürger eingeführt (die Entwicklung in der Türkei ist ein tolles Bsp hierfür), da die Gefahr der allgemeine Destabilisierung verdammt gross ist.

Auch sehe ich wenig Nutzen in einem allg. Mindestlohn.
Trotzdem empfinde ich es als Schritt in die richtige Richtung, da ich die Besorgnis über die Verarmung der Bevölkerung als Beweggrund sehe in diese Richtung aktiv zu werden.

Grüsse

edit:


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben die einen Schulabschluss sowie einen erlernten Berufen haben und trotzdem in diese Lage kommen. Der soziale Abstieg macht eben nicht vor höherer Bildung halt
> 
> Mag ja auch stimmen nur ist es von den Firmen kurzsichtig gedacht. Jeder entlassene Arbeiter ist ein verlorener Kunde


 
Firmen sind nicht mehr an Standorte gebunden und suchen sich dann neue Zielgruppen.
Kurze Strategien und Planungen sind inzwischen in fast allen Bereichen ein Problem. 

edit:
letzter Satz war unnötig und deswegen gelöscht


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben die einen Schulabschluss sowie einen erlernten Berufen haben und trotzdem in diese Lage kommen. Der soziale Abstieg macht eben nicht vor höherer Bildung halt


 
Nein, halt macht er nicht, aber es gibt klare Tendenzen.



			
				Bundesagentur für Arbeit schrieb:
			
		

> Von den arbeitslosen Hartz IV-Empfängern3 haben 44 Prozent eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung vorzuweisen.





			
				Bundesagentur für Arbeit schrieb:
			
		

> SGB II-Empfänger sind nicht alle „Schulversager“. 73 Prozent der arbeitslosen Hartz IV-Empfänger haben einen Schulabschluss erworben, 40 Prozent besitzen einen Hauptschulabschluss, 21 Prozent die mittlere Reife und 10 Prozent das Abitur.


http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentraler-Content/Pressemeldungen/2012/Presse-12-042-Irrtuemer.pdf

56% der arbeitslosen Hartz-IV Empfänger (Also ohne Aufstocker) haben *keine* abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung.
27% haben *keinen* Schulabschluss. Weitere 40% haben "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss.

Ich sage nicht dass Schulbildung der einzige Grund ist, der zu einem geringen Einkommen führt... Aber mit Sicherheit ist er einer der größten.



maikeru schrieb:


> zum letzten Punkt.
> 
> Menschen verhungern zum Großteil nicht freiwillig, eher werden sie aggresiv ,kriminell, etc.


 
Ich sage auch nicht, dass wir die Grundsicherung abschaffen sollten. Nur Aufstocken sollte es nicht geben, das setzt falsche Anreize an die Firmen. Dadurch fördert man direkt Niedriglöhne mit Steuermitteln, das kann nicht sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Wenn man das Aufstocken abschafft müssten viel mehr Leute einen 2. oder 3. Job annehmen um über die Runden zu kommen. Es könnte sogar der Jobverlust sein wenn man im ungünstigsten Fall nicht mehr zur Arbeit kommt weil das Fahrzeug verreckt und keine Rücklagen für solche Fälle gebildet werden können.
 Darum eben den Mindestlohn damit unsere Regierung noch mehr Kohle sinn frei verbraten können.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man das Aufstocken abschafft müssten viel mehr Leute einen 2. oder 3. Job annehmen um über die Runden zu kommen.


 
So meinte ich das nicht. Ich meinte das eher so, das vom Arbeitsamt niemand gezwungen werden sollte, einen Job anzunhemen, bei dem man weniger als Hartz IV bekommt. Es kann einfach nicht sein dass unrentable Arbeitsplätze vom Staat finanziert werden um die Arbeitslosenstatistik zu drücken.

Und wenn die Arbeitsplätze rentable sind können die Firmen ja auch einen Lohn zahlen, der über Hartz IV liegt, anstatt Papa Staat den Lohn zahlen zu lassen.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*

Wenns 6-7 Euro wären... was teilweise gezahlt wird ist eine Frechheit da fragt man sich wie die überhaupt überleben konnten...


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch regelmäßig zu etwaaaass größeren Spenden von BMW und co. an die CDU/CSU ... Muss zufall sein


 
BMW gehört ja zu den Firmen die sehr viele Leiharbeiter hat und diese Leiharbeiter dann nur einen Prozentanteil des Lohns bekommen den ein BWM Festarbeiter bekommt. Darüber hinaus sind diese Leiharbeiter seit viele Jahren bei BWM und machen exakt den gleichen Job wie die Festarbeiter.

Diese Strukturen sind politisch nun mal gewollt und durch Rot/Grün entstanden und Merkel hat das immer weiter ausgebaut. Erst mit Steinbrück und dann mit Westerwelle/Rösler.
Rösler selbst hat dann durchgesetzt dass sich immer mehr Unternehmen von der Energieumlage befreien können. Diese Differenz muss dann von den Bürger und den Firmen gezahlt werden die sich nicht befreien können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Laudian schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich episch. Urlaubs und Weihnachtsgeld sind nicht zwingend vom Stundenlohn abhängig, weswegen es sehr schwierig ist diese Zahlungen in einen solchen Index einzubauen. Trinkgeld hat nun aber definitiv nichts mit einem gesetzlichen Mindestlohn zu tun.



Trinkgeld ist in einigen Branchen (die allesamt im Niedriglohnsektor liegen) ein fester Bestandteil des Einkommens. Ggf. hat es bei einer gesamtwirtschaftlichen Betrachtung eine vernachlässigbare Rolle, aber prinzipiell muss es bei der Beurteilung der realen Lohnsituation berücksichtigt werden.



> Sehe ich auch so. Aber ich denke nicht, dass man das Problem an der Wurzel angehen sollte, anstatt die Symptopme zu bekämpfen, und das wäre die Ausbildung. Die Leute die sich für 4€ die Stunde "ausbeuten" lassen sollen sind ja nicht die, die mit einem Physikdiplom von der Uni abgehen, sonder in der Regel die, die "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss oder oftmals garkeinen Schulabschluss vorweisen können. Und wer nichts besonderes kann muss sich dann eben ausbeuten lassen, weil es zuviele Leute gibt die nichts besonderes können...



Ich hab auch ein Uni Diplom in der Tasche und einen Basislohn, der unter so mancher Mindestlohnforderung liegt. Das Problem ist einfach, dass die Unternehmen heute extrem spezialisiert suchen. Da nützt dir selbst eine Verdoppelung des Ausbildungsstandes nichts - wenn jemand statt 0,001% der denkbaren Stellenangebote jetzt auf 0,002% der denkbaren Stellenangebote passen würde, findet er trotzdem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Job, wenn eben zufällig gerade nicht in diesem Bereich gesucht wird. Und bei Ausbildungszeiten von 5-10 Jahren (schuliche Schwerpunkte+Studium+die Berufserfahrung, die gerne verlangt wird) ist es in der heutigen, schnelllebigen Zeit auch nicht möglich, sich bedarfsgerecht auszubilden. Es gibt zwar ein paar Bereiche, die so groß sind, dass sich irgendwie immer ein Job findet. Aber für viele der geforderten Spezialisten ist der Arbeitsmarkt ein Glücksspiel. Entweder die Spezialisierung wird gerade gesucht, oder sie sind de facto unqualifiziert.
Das ist aber ein Problem, dass WEIT über die Fragestellung eines Mindestlohns hinausgeht. Das ist ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem, dass sich mit fortschreitender Entwicklung immer weiter verschärfen wird. In einer Wissensgesellschaft kommt man irgendwann an dem Punkt, an dem Leute für ihr Wissen geschätzt werden müssen - nicht für dessen aktuelle Verwendbarkeit.




Laudian;5908191Da muss sich etwas ändern. Schulleistungen sollten viel weniger davon abhängig sein schrieb:


> 3) Geld
> 4) Geld
> 5) Geld
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz einfach Aufgaben, die auf deutschem Lohnniveau nicht rentabel sind. Wir haben zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder wir senken das effektive Lohnniveau für diese Tätigkeiten, oder wir lagern sie ins Ausland aus. Letzteres sorgt für mehr Arbeitslose und im Endeffekt höhere Kosten, weil die Entlohnung jetzt dauerhaft den deutschen Wirtschaftskreisläufen entzogen wird. Ersteres erreicht man z.B. über eine aufstockende Grundversorgung.
> Imho sollte die sogar noch deutlich ausgeweitet werden. Geringere Anrechnungsquoten, weiter hochreichende Anrechnungsmöglichkeiten, entfall der ALGII-Repressalien und Bürokratie für Aufstocker. Das ist einfach nötig, um eine Gesellschaft zusammenzuhalten, die auf der einen Seite zunehmend Spezialisten und entwickelnd/forschende Spitzenarbeitskräfte hat, und auf der anderen Seite eine Dienstleistungsbranche, die in erster Linie dafür da ist, ersteren alle "niederen" Arbeiten abzunehmen. Ohne Ausgleich kann so ein System nicht gerecht funktionieren.
> Wichtig ist natürlich, dass im Gegenzug die oberen 10% auch tatsächlich dafür zahlen, damit es eben ein Ausgleich ist. Derzeit ists ja eher so, dass vom unteren Drittel noch mehr auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen, damit Unternehmer die Gewinnspanne steigern könnten


 
In meinen Augen ist die Aufstockung nichts anderes als eine Subvention der Unternehmen.
Die drücken die Löhne so stark bis der Staat aufstocken muss und schröpfen das Geld das an Lohnkosten dadurch gespart wird als extra Gewinn ab.
Ich habe letzte Woche mit einigen Leuten von BMW gesprochen -- möglicher Weise produzieren wir bald einige Teile für BWM aber das ist eine andere Geschichte -- und da habe ich schon sehr wunderbare Sachen gehört.
Ausgerechnet BMW das immer gerne als Vorzeigeunternehmen hingestellt wird und pro Jahr eine Menge Gewinn abwirft -- und der Familie Quandt so einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag bereitet -- versucht mit allen Mitteln die Lohnkosten zu drücken wo es nur geht.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trinkgeld ist in einigen Branchen (die allesamt im Niedriglohnsektor liegen) ein fester Bestandteil des Einkommens. Ggf. hat es bei einer gesamtwirtschaftlichen Betrachtung eine vernachlässigbare Rolle, aber prinzipiell muss es bei der Beurteilung der realen Lohnsituation berücksichtigt werden.


 
Aber das Trinkgeld erhöht sich doch nicht durch einen Mindestlohn.
Beispiel (Die Zahlen sind jetzt frei erfunden):
Durchschittsgehalt = 1000€
Ein Kellner verdient: 500€ Gehalt + 100€ Trinkgeld bei 40Std /Woche. Der Einfachheit wegen sind 160Std/Monat.
Sein Stundenlohn ohne Trinkgeld: 500/160=3,125€
Sein Stundenlohn mit Trinkgeld: (500+100)/160=3,75€

Jetzt führen wir einen Mindestlohn von 4€ ein. Sein Gehalt erhöht sich dadurch um (4€-3,125€)*160=140€, nicht um (4€-3,75€)*160=40€, denn er bekommt weiterhin 100€ Trinkgeld im Monat. Deswegen darf man bei dem Vergleich der Mindestlöhne nur diejenigen Zahlungen vergleichen, die direkt durch den Mindestlohn beeinflusst werden.
Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld gehören bei vielen dazu, bei einigen allerdings nicht. Wenn der Chef mal 100€ mehr Weihnachtsgeld zahlt weils gerade besonders gut läuft darf das eben nicht in den Vergleich einfließen, wenn es aber einen Vertrag gibt der besagt, dass ein Weihnachtsgeld in Höhe von xx% des Monatslohns gezahlt werden muss, gehört es doch in den Vergleich rein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz einfach Aufgaben, die auf deutschem Lohnniveau nicht rentabel sind. Wir haben zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder wir senken das effektive Lohnniveau für diese Tätigkeiten, oder wir lagern sie ins Ausland aus. Letzteres sorgt für mehr Arbeitslose und im Endeffekt höhere Kosten, *weil die Entlohnung jetzt dauerhaft den deutschen Wirtschaftskreisläufen entzogen wird*.


 
Und genau da liegst du falsch.
1: Der Aufgestockte Teil bleibt so oder so in Deutschland. Damit kann man dann Staatsschulden abbauen oder irgendwas anderes machen, ist hier erstmal unwichtig.
2: Es gibt keinen "deutschen" Wirtschaftskreislauf.
Das Bruttoinlandsprodukt Deutschlands lag 2012 bei 2.666,40 Milliarden Euro.
Die Importe beliefen sich auf 1.223,12 Milliarden Euro, die Exporte auf 1.381,03 Milliarden Euro.
https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...Inlandsprodukt/Tabellen/Gesamtwirtschaft.html
Du vergisst: Wenn das Ausland mehr Geld hat, dann wachsen die deutschen Exporte. Das Geld fließt also zurück nach Deutschland. Und zwar in Berufe die eine hohe Qualifikation voraussetzen, denn der deutsche Exportüberschuss kommt nicht aus dem Niedriglohnsektor.
Wenn man auf die Förderung von unrentablen Arbeitsplätzen verzichtet steigen also langfristig Löhne und Beschäftigung in den rentablen Bereichen.
Zudem würde der Anteil an Arbeitsplätzen sinken, die zwar rentabel sind, durch Lohndumping aber trotzdem aufgestockt werden. In diesen Bereichen würde die Beschäftigung nicht sinken, sondern die Löhne sich lediglich erhöhen.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob die Mehreinnahmen durch wegfallende Aufstocker und höhere Steuereinnahmen die wachsende Zahl Hartz IV Empfänger ausgleichen können. Ich studiere aber noch nicht im Ansatz genug als dass ich in der Lage wäre das durchzurechnen oder auch nur Vermutungen darüber anzustellen in welchen Größenverhältnissen das liegt.

Bisher hat sich aber in der Wirtschaftsgeschichte immer gezeigt, dass Handel mit dem Ausland für alle beteiligten besser ist, als das Geld im Land zu behalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Laudian schrieb:


> Jetzt führen wir einen Mindestlohn von 4€ ein. Sein Gehalt erhöht sich dadurch um (4€-3,125€)*160=140€, nicht um (4€-3,75€)*160=40€



So, wie ich unsere Politik kenne, würden die Trinkgelder angerechnet werden. Ansonsten wären 8,50 eine astronomische Steigerung.



> Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld gehören bei vielen dazu, bei einigen allerdings nicht. Wenn der Chef mal 100€ mehr Weihnachtsgeld zahlt weils gerade besonders gut läuft darf das eben nicht in den Vergleich einfließen, wenn es aber einen Vertrag gibt der besagt, dass ein Weihnachtsgeld in Höhe von xx% des Monatslohns gezahlt werden muss, gehört es doch in den Vergleich rein.



Und genau letzteres war, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, in den nicht angegebenen Datenquellen vermutlich nicht der Fall.



> Und genau da liegst du falsch.
> 1: Der Aufgestockte Teil bleibt so oder so in Deutschland. Damit kann man dann Staatsschulden abbauen oder irgendwas anderes machen, ist hier erstmal unwichtig.



Stimmt. Genau deswegen ist es auch ziemlich egal, wie er das erste Mal ausgegeben wird.



> 2: Es gibt keinen "deutschen" Wirtschaftskreislauf.
> Das Bruttoinlandsprodukt Deutschlands lag 2012 bei 2.666,40 Milliarden Euro.
> Die Importe beliefen sich auf 1.223,12 Milliarden Euro, die Exporte auf 1.381,03 Milliarden Euro.
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...Inlandsprodukt/Tabellen/Gesamtwirtschaft.html
> Du vergisst: Wenn das Ausland mehr Geld hat, dann wachsen die deutschen Exporte. Das Geld fließt also zurück nach Deutschland.



Mitlerweile doch so hoch das Verhältnis? Ich hatte noch 4:1:1 in Erinnerung. Egal:

Du vergisst hier aber die Relationen und die Schwerpunkte:
Wenn das Ausland xx€ mehr Geld hat, dann steigen die deutschen Exporte nicht um xx€. Sondern dann steigert sich die Weltwirtschaft um xx€. Was 0,00..00yy% entspricht. Und diese 0,00..00yy% findest du dann in der deutschen Handelsbilanz wieder. Bleibt das Geld dagegen in Deutschland, fließt es in der ersten Runde zu 100% ein.
Für die weiteren Effekte muss man dann gucken, wofür es überhaupt ausgegeben wird. Niedriglöhner sind nämlich nicht repräsentativ für die deutsche Durchschnittswirtschaft die vor allem Rohstoffe importiert und Maschinen exportiert. Erhebliche Teile eines Niedriglohns gehen für Nahrung, Energie und Miete drauf. Somit ist davon auszugehen, dass nach dem ersten Kaufvorgang weiterhin ein Großteil des Geldes bei deutschen Lebensmittelkonzernen/Bauern/Hauseigentümern/Energieversorgern liegt. Erstere importieren zugegebenermaßen viel, aber die hinteren drei haben wiederum primär nationale Bilanzen. =>
Der Basislohn eines Aufstockers wird zu großen Teilen in der heimischen Wirtschaft zirkuliert. Wird das gleiche Geld für ausgelagerte Arbeit aussgeben, fließt dagegen nur ein sehr kleiner Teil nach Deutschland zurück.



> Wenn man auf die Förderung von unrentablen Arbeitsplätzen verzichtet steigen also langfristig Löhne und Beschäftigung in den rentablen Bereichen.



Und was nützt eine kleine Steigerung in einem kleinen Sektor, wenn ihr ein großer Verlust in einem großen Sektor gegenübersteht?
Es ist ja nicht so, als würden wir unrentable Arbeitsplätze 1:1 gegen rentable tauschen. Die meisten unrentablen Arbeitsplätze würden durch noch unrentablere nicht-Arbeitsplätze ersetzt werden.



> Bisher hat sich aber in der Wirtschaftsgeschichte immer gezeigt, dass Handel mit dem Ausland für alle beteiligten besser ist, als das Geld im Land zu behalten.


 
Was aber (abseits der reinen Rohstoffimporte/-ausbeutung, bei der der Kreis der "Beteiligten" deutlich kleiner angesetzt wird, als der der eigentlich relevanten "Betroffenen") politische Gründe hatte, keine ökonomischen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: zu hoher Mindestlohn, oder wie alle von fragwürdigen quellen abschreiben....*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nicht sonderlich viel vom Mindestlohn. Zuerst wird er Arbeitsplätze zerstören und dann wird die Politik wieder genügend Schlupflöcher einführen um den Mindestlohn zu umgehen. Was am Ende bleibt ist unnötige zusätzliche Bürokratie.


 
In wiefern soll der Mindestlohn Arbeitsplätze zerstören? Spekulierst du dabei darauf dass die Firmen ihre Fabriken dann ins Ausland verlegen würden? Ansonsten macht die Aussage überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und auch so macht es sehr wenig Sinn, denn Made in Germany ist Weltweit als Qualitätsmerkmal angesehen. Darauf zu verzichten ist für die allerwenigsten Firmen eine gute Idee.

Schlupflöcher wären bei einem generellen Mindestlohn sowieso nicht drin, denn er würde für alle Arbeitnehmer gelten. Das einzige Schlupfloch wäre dann Schwarzarbeit, aber die ist eh verboten. Zudem würde keine Bürokratie aufgebaut, sondern sogar abgebaut werden. Schließlich bräuchte man dann keine zusätzliche Gelder vom Staat anzutragen um überhaupt über die Runden kommen zu können


----------

